# *waves hello*



## Feef (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi, allaya's 

I have lived with, loved and enjoyed cats my entire life, beginning with the family cat we had as a child. Currently, we have 5 cats who allow us to live with them: 1 DMH named Mommy, who is mother to 2 DSHs named Serene and Trouble, 1 psychotic feral we rescued named Trouble, and Libby, a Chocolate Tortie Point Siamese. 

Most of what I've learned came from my trips to the vet, research I've done, and watching how my cats behave and interact. I will never attempt to provide advice on something I don't know, haven't researched, or watched first-hand. 

I'm really old, married, and have 2 sons: Michael and Jonathan; stepdaughter Jenny; stepson Chris. Three grandsons: Andrew, Tyler, and Christopher; and 1 granddaughter, Laura. 

I enjoy discovering more about me, and applying that to my marriage and friendships.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!!! Old is a state of mind, age is just a number.


----------



## Feef (Mar 25, 2005)

EllyMay said:


> Welcome!!! Old is a state of mind, age is just a number.


LOL usually that's very true. This morning though, the state of mind is surpassing the number. *sigh*

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. There are so many times i feel old but I'm only 23 hehe


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Feerf! I'm a mother too, but not grown up yet. :wink: Welcome to the forum. You sound like an interesting person!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!!!!!!!! Hope you enjoy the forum. I know you will though. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Feef said:


> Currently, we have 5 cats who allow us to live with them


 :lol: Welcome & post pics soon!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Feef said:


> EllyMay said:
> 
> 
> > LOL usually that's very true. This morning though, the state of mind is surpassing the number. *sigh*
> ...


Lol, I hear ya! :lol:


----------



## Feef (Mar 25, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Welcome & post pics soon!


Ask and ye shall receive.  But I have a cheap little Kodak camera so the pictures aren't wonderful. Sorry 

This is Mommy:









Her daughter Serene









Her son Prince









The psychobitchfromhell feral Trouble









And last but not least, my Chocolate Tortie Point Colorpoint Shorthair named Aphrodite Paw's Regal Liberty, but we call her Libby


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww cute piccies  thanks for sharing as I just love seeing piccies (if u wanna see mine i posted some in my newbie thread).

Welcome to the board and I hope you'll like it here :wink: 

Bobble x


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome!  By the look of that picture of Trouble, it appears she has a very fitting name! Can't wait to hear stories!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, the kitties are so cute  . I love the grey ones especially! :wink:


----------



## Feef (Mar 25, 2005)

SammyO said:


> Welcome!  By the look of that picture of Trouble, it appears she has a very fitting name! Can't wait to hear stories!


She does have a very sweet side to her, but she's not just aggressive; she's brain damaged. When we found her outside, she was bone thin, and her fur was stiff with crud and dirt, and she was so small I didn't think she could eat solid food. We brought her home, isolated her in a spare room, and I mixed up some gruel of pet milk and canned Wellness food. I took her to the vet right away because I didn't want my other cats to catch anything she might have, and to make sure she was okay. Turns out she was 4 MONTHS old, and suffering from severe malnutrition.

That malnutrition caused brain damage, so she really is psycho. We've had her on Clomicalm off and on, along with Feliway almost constantly plugged in.

LOL she's a case. A true case. We can only pet her 2 strokes or she turns into a whirling razor blade cuisinart machine, and we're both scarred from her attacks. But she'll also rub against us and purr when we're in "the food spot" in the kitchen.

More stories later.


----------

